# married 3 months and we argue every day



## shack (Jan 26, 2011)

hello guys! need somw free advuse ask me to answer any post u posted i will honestly and truthfull : ) tell me were post is though, Right ok here it goes , i moved from england to indonesia to marry my wife who i do still love,but shes always martdy mizarable and gets angry and mardy very easly we argue everyday and shes got a real bad attitude,she can be nice and loving but most the time she isnt and is controlling too,i am 25 shes 24 and yes i am a bit imature and i am the reason we argue ,so she says,even on are honeymoon we argued aswell,i dont like indonesia mosqitoes and little lizars always in the room i sleep in and am white and people look at me like am a alien,am actually half pakistabi half irish,shes full indonesian maybe a clash of cultures,we dont agrtee on hardly anything and always puts me down and thinks my web design is a waste of time and my business in uk i run with my bro which aint doing to well at the mo,she see,s ny dreams and goals and intrest as pointless and doesnt encourage me,also she wants me to stay in indonesia,am stranded here waiting for my bro to sent me money for plane ticket but thats going not to well,got no money left living in her mum and dads house i feel so down i had everything in uk and am in indo now and i have nothing,i used to smoke weed for 10 years she forced me to give it up which might not be so bad,if i mwntion the word weed or **** or **** etc she gets somardy feel like i cant be myself,we either argue or she ignores me cuz i joke to much when we argue,she hits me cuz she says i made her hit me,doesnt hurt but its wrong she shouldnt do that : ( i dont hit her! i feel like am living a nightmare,her family are good to me and shes has a nice home internet sat tv and clean and modern but am still v unhappy i dont wanna leave her cuz will upset and make her dad especially quite ill,i want to work it out but she always wants her own way,i cant play games on pc she moans,i got no job nothing to do,been looking for a job for 3months since i got here no joy yet.

i got the money today to go omg i want to go but i cant just leave its running away from my prob i am gonna try resolve it,i smoked weed for ten years and she made me give it up i miss it so much,its bad for me but i realy miss it could do with sm right now! if she let me do what i want we wouldnt argue,i forget alot too she hates that,i see leaving as such a good idea go bk to uk run my shop be happy again maybe,i just cant leave her its not a man way to do it is it?? she wont let me go without her if i go bk to uk alone she says divorce and all i have is enougth for me to get bk : ( money is v hard to make here and v small in indonesia , her family will give her money for ticket after she sells her car which could take months i wanna go now i hate it here, i have done what u said but then i say somet wrong or delete her saved messages from me and she goes crazy that was a yesterday,am trying ,and now her mum seems to not like me am just here and its her and the family i know no one here just her family maybe am weak and imature,i hate indonesia its so .... but her fam are good to me for now that is 
i dont shout or get angry or realy i dont argue its her thats always mardy not me ,what am i doing wrong and what should i do plz help ,already went to marriage coiciler didnt work thanks for replying if u do 
we had argument a few hours ago and i got big bleeding scratches punched in the head a couple times and i toold her mum i want a divorce and now shes sleeping in another room so we can have sm space i want to go bk to uk i got the money but i dont wanna leave am seriously in a situation here plz any comments would be appreciated frank and straigt talk is welcomed even if i find it negative : ) also i got no kids and this is my first marriage and we didnt live together b4 marraige or get to know each otherproperly :scratchhead:


----------

